# Looking for Trolley wheels, give your thoughts/insite



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been looking to improve on my trolley wheels (finding it hard pulling kayak through some of the beaches), also concidering opening up the wheel track a bit (still a little pi##ed off after tipping over my kayak and smashing rod, anchor light etc coming down ramp at Sunnyside). Anyway been hitting Google trying to find some wide balloon style wheels tyres that may suit, at first all I found were wheelbarrow wheels and the normal trolley wheels we are all use to, then I found some kite surf/buggy sites where I found these suckers,








Peter Lynn Bigfoot Asymmetric Wheels are supplied with Vredestein tyres and tubes come complete with 20mm sealed Bearings.
Tyre Size: 21 / 12-8"

Emailed for a price on a pair, $325 delivered to Melbourne from Newcastle.
Way more than I would like to spend, but I recon they would be crackers in the sand and the asymmetric wheels would widen the track on the trolley, My trolley scupper rods come through the deck a fair way so if I can pack under them I might get enough clearence????? Have to go out and do some measurements.

Just curious have any of you seen these wheels in the flesh, I have not, only the pictures. What are they like would they be worth the expence?
Has anyone else had the same problems as me, if so, how have you gotten around it????
Do you know of other wheels tyres that would suit, eg sealed bearings, plastic rims, able to acheive a wide tyre footprint on sand instead of sinking, for less $$$.

Share your wealth of knowledge.

By the way, in no way am I affiliated.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what about the hobie heavy duty wheels?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Elm,

You can get the wide tyres from golf buggies that works a treat in sand...

This one is work in progress but I've used it in sand a few times without issues.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Swallow your pride buddy and scour the tip - golf buggy with phat [email protected]$5 and perfect for the sand! Oh...you did swallow your pride apparently, Movember you say?? Good cause anyhoo. Be careful of your clearance when setting up your new wheels as far as carrying them on you yak while fishing - I buggered that one up! :?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I am currently using the same wheels as these,








Some of the beaches I use I have trouble, adding scuba gear will not help, so trying to find something with a wider footprint.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

G'day Elm,

I was into kite buggying some years ago and I know that those Peter Lynn Bigfoot wheels are extermely tough and well made, excellent quality. Purpose built for kite buggying on sandy beaches. They would certainly do the job and last a lifetime just doing service on a yak trolley. From memory they also did an even more expensive 'alloy' set for kite buggies.

Probably a tad overkill for a yak trolley though.

Cheers,

Paul. 

PS, Just on Kite Buggies, Anyone else here tried it? It's bloody awesome fun!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Paul, do you think the sealed bearings would be ok? Going in salt water as aposed to being on a beach.
Comming from the sport, is that price reasonable for these wheels, or could I find them cheaper somewhere?
Are there any sites I might find second hand ones that you know?
Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Worth a look?
http://www.wheeleez.com/


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

the beach wheels on that site look just like the hobie trax wheels (atleast i think they are called trax) maybe its worth giving that a shot?
also how pumped up are your tires on your trolley?


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

StevenM said:


> You dont even have to scrounge the tip, I went to a golf warehouse and picked them up new for 15 bucks for a pair.


Gee that's cheap. I bought a pair of wheels with inflatable tyres, metal rims with steel bearings at Super Crap Auto, for $13 each I think. They have a 26 cm OD. I know they will rust out, but I do rinse them pretty well. Managed to get them onto the Hobie frame, cause the hard Hobie wheels are no good in sand, and the soft Hobie wheels are way too expensive for me.

http://www.wheeleez.com/ Jup thats looks like a top site. Would be good to find an Aus distributor. Ah ha, found it: http://www.beachwheelsaustralia.com/

But his prices really make your toes curl. Double the USA. And add freight.








$139 AUS for the 30 cm (12 inch) wheel which is US$66 on the USA site if I am correct. Now that's starting to make those kite wheels look cheap, or are they also the same size? I can't figure if they are 21 cm? What the heck does: Tyre Size: 21 / 12-8" mean?








Now thats a 49 cm wheel, but its $189 each (US$124 ea), or $378 PLUS freight for a pair.

Geoff.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

ELM said:


> Hi Paul, do you think the sealed bearings would be ok? Going in salt water as aposed to being on a beach.
> Comming from the sport, is that price reasonable for these wheels, or could I find them cheaper somewhere?
> Are there any sites I might find second hand ones that you know?
> Sorry about all the questions.


Hi Elm,

Hmmm, it's been about 9 years since I got out of buggying.

I did a quick search and looks like the place I used to get my gear from has long since folded. There are many more buggy manufacturers (and kite dealers) around now that I've never heard of. I'm way out of touch, but I know those wheels you found are excellent. They float and are made to withstand salt water.

I see they have a buy and sell section here; http://www.extremekites.com.au/

Still really think it's an expensive fix to the problem though.

Arggh!!! Your starting to re-kindle my interest in kites!!! Wonder if I could power my yak with a power kite ???   

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Elm,
Bilby here mate, why not use the hobie trax wheels, retail approx $150. You could widen the track by fitting a wider axle and then bending the tube back to the original width for the scupper holes. I was thinking of doing this to mine after a few hairy moments down the same bloody ramp at sunnyside, the hobie trax wheels are grouse in the sand, but the weight of your adventure island might be too heavy, check with Scott.
Cheers mate, see you out there soon.
Bill.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all thanks for your input,


Astro said:


> what about the hobie heavy duty wheels?


Astro, They are what I have now.


wongus said:


> Elm,
> 
> You can get the wide tyres from golf buggies that works a treat in sand...
> 
> This one is work in progress but I've used it in sand a few times without issues.





StevenM said:


> 300 bucks for wheels
> 
> noooo way
> 
> ...


StevenM/Wongus, I dont want to pay that amount of money out, and intend to keep looking for options. I have looked at golf buggy wheels and am not convinced they will support an AI with scuba gear on the back + the ones I have seen, have a narrower footprint and are hard, there for will sink even more I think.


Junglefisher said:


> Worth a look?
> http://www.wheeleez.com/


Junglefisher, I have since looked at that site thanks. They have some good options however expencive also,


GeoffC said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > You dont even have to scrounge the tip, I went to a golf warehouse and picked them up new for 15 bucks for a pair.
> ...


 by time you get them here also do not have Aust shipping from what I could see (might be wrong there).
Geoff, Thanks for the link, but like you said anough too make your toe's curl. 21 / 12-8 I have been woundering the same thing until I saw some today (BIG). Hobie Vic have some (different brand) for catamaran trolley, as SgtWilson has mentioned, would last a life time but also overkill (huge). Tyre 21"tall, Rim 12"Wide 8" OD. I will be looking for some thing smaller than that and will chek out super cheap.


SgtWilson said:


> ELM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, do you think the sealed bearings would be ok? Going in salt water as aposed to being on a beach.
> ...


Steven, I see what you mean by overkill. Saw some today, would make the AI look like a monster truck :lol: :lol: .


bilby said:


> Hi Elm,
> Bilby here mate, why not use the hobie trax wheels, retail approx $150. You could widen the track by fitting a wider axle and then bending the tube back to the original width for the scupper holes. I was thinking of doing this to mine after a few hairy moments down the same bloody ramp at sunnyside, the hobie trax wheels are grouse in the sand, but the weight of your adventure island might be too heavy, check with Scott.
> Cheers mate, see you out there soon.
> Bill.


Bill, Whem I first got the AI I was advised not to ge the Trax wheels as thay pop of the rims with extra weight (scuba gear). Talked to Scott today about it while fitting rudder upgrade, and he confermed that info. I will keep looking for a while. I may try again in the morning off sunnyside about 5.30 (weather dependant), would be good to catch up again on the water.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a C-TUG and think it's the ducks guts. I had made 2 DIY trolleys and pride myself on being a bit handy, but I should have saved on the heartbreak and just ponied up the readies in the first place. $200 - end of story.

Robust construction, excellent design and it would handle the weight no probs. Not used it on a Hobie though I can't see why it wouldn't work.

http://www.c-tug.com/


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

ELM said:


> I will be looking for some thing smaller than that and will chek out super cheap.


I should point out that I needed a plastic sleeve to get the Super Cheap Auto tyres/hub to fit onto the Hobie frame axle, but I have been very happy with them, even across the beach. Obviously a wider/bigger tyre would be good, but the standard Hobie AI frame does not allow much space for a bigger tyre than what I fitted.

However, I suspect if you throw in scuba gear, that may be hard going in soft sand. I still pull hard in uneven soft sand. So it could be better. I suspect my solution is not a lot better than the standard large Hobie wheels, but its certainly cheaper.

What we really need is a different frame, and one with more clearance, so we can fit a substantially bigger and wider tyre. But I store mine on the back of the AI when sailing, and way bigger is going to cause me to have to leave the frame on the beach. Which is ok if you are returning to the same spot. (And no body nicks it)

Here's a few photos:

















The tyres are marked 4.10/3.50 - 4 
It appears to be a 4 inch ID, and a 10 inch OD and a 3 inch width.

Geoff.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

supercheap has trolleys for $21.90 .... http://www.supercheapauto.com/products/catalogue.aspx

edit.....oh yeah. 25% off.....!!!! 

.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

noeskimo said:


> supercheap has trolleys for $21.90 .... http://www.supercheapauto.com/products/catalogue.aspx
> 
> edit.....oh yeah. 25% off.....!!!!  .


Yeah its a cheap way to buy wheels, and of course many folks have used the trolley frame for their kayaks.

Here's the link to a previous run on trolleys: viewtopic.php?t=4207

Geoff


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

varp said:


> I've got a C-TUG and think it's the ducks guts. I had made 2 DIY trolleys and pride myself on being a bit handy, but I should have saved on the heartbreak and just ponied up the readies in the first place. $200 - end of story.
> 
> Robust construction, excellent design and it would handle the weight no probs. Not used it on a Hobie though I can't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> http://www.c-tug.com/


Yes that C-Tug looks a good value cart. NZ made too, available on eBay for just under $200, and this Aus site also lists a lot of carts:









http://www.canoeingdownunder.com.au/ite ... 1=Trolleys

But this one looks good too at $159:








from: I sold it with free postage

But I recon a heavily laden Hobie AI could do with far bigger wheels on really soft sand. These all basically have 10 inch OD wheels, and about 3 or 4 inch width of tyre.

Geoff.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ELM said:


> I am currently using the same wheels as these,


can you perhaps place a third or even fourth wheel in mid axle, to help carry the load on your present trolley








I think I've seen them at auto or hardware stores for about 20 odd bucks each







or double up by through-bolting the rims together on both sides


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

$22 bucks was too cheap to pass up. we are moving soon and will need a trolley anyway....and later on be converted to a yak trolley.

so i said to the missus "want to go to toowoomba shopping"? dumb question eh?

we pulled up near a golf shop.....and some interesting 'yak buggies' were out the front. however, the cheap ones didnt look strong enough. so supercheap got the sale. i nearly bought two, as i'll probably keep the tempo 2, and i'll get either a hobie or a kingfisher soon...

.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

DougOut said:


> or double up by through-bolting the rims together on both sides


Yeah that might enable us to use four cheap wheels, but at that investment, I would like all plastic. Photoshop has got to be the quickest way to do it though?

So who knows where to find four 10 inch OD 3 to 4 inch wide pneumatic wheels, with plastic hubs and a 1/2 inch shaft? 3/4 inch shaft would do at a pinch, with a shim. I have seen good wheel barrow wheels, but priced individually they look too expensive. I guess if we found a wholesaler, we could likely buy 12 off him, and spread them around those with Hobie AI's.

They are as cheap as chips in China, just you need to buy 500. Pneumatic Rubber Wheels

Geoff.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Seems like a lot of folks rave about this kayak kart:









The Wheeleez Kayak Kart

The site says that Wheeleez cart has wheels 11.8''x7'' (30x18 cm) and are US$66 each. That sounds pretty big. The Kart seems to sell for US$189 to US$199. But the Aussie distributors don't advertise this Kart, so I suppose we would have to buy it direct from the USA.

Geoff.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Dougout, 
I have concidered mounting extra wheels, if you place them in the middle of the axle it may help you float across sand better but would increase the chance of tipping over on uneven ground, Dual wheels however could very well be the cheaper option. But I would rather Plastic rims.
Hi GeoffC,
I am happy using the Hobie scupper hole trolley frame, its the wheels that I think need the upgrade. Like you pointed out almost all the different trolleys have the same wheels 10" OD with 3" to 4" wide foot print. I have tried mine at different pressure's without much success. 
I would like to find / try something that is more like 12" to 14" OD and 6" to 8" wide with a balloon type tyre There are bricky wheel barrows with wide wheels and flat tread tyres I may have to give them a go, may be ableto get them through Bunnings, these I think are friction wheel though. I would like to try sealed bearings, not sure how long they would last though. It would be good to have sealed bearing with an external seconed seal for extra protection but thats asking for a lot.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Apparently the special Hobie soft wheels called the Trax Kart, made by Wheeleez for Hobie are overall diameter approx 22cm, width 11 cm. This is a lot smaller than the wheels used by Wheeleez themselves, on their Kart, which are 30 cm OD, 18cm wide. Now a lot of folks prefer the design that goes in the scupper holes, as opposed to strapping on a Kart, so we need some way to redesign the Hobie frame to take these 30cm OD wheels. But, one has to bear in mind that at least one AI was holed so bad it virtually sunk, by the action of the Kart frame in the scupper holes. If one is using a home made frame, Hobie won't be offering any free repairs.

Geoff


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

ELM said:


> There are bricky wheel barrows with wide wheels and flat tread tyres I may have to give them a go, may be ableto get them through Bunnings, these I think are friction wheel though. I would like to try sealed bearings, not sure how long they would last though. It would be good to have sealed bearing with an external seconed seal for extra protection but thats asking for a lot.


Looked those up on the web today, and they pretty much all have steel bearings, for steel shafts. I also thought that might make a good wheel, but we need a plastic wheel without the steel bearing, just a slide fit. Its beginning to look like if you want a wheel for the marine environment, you have to pay the bickies.

Geoff.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How's this trike for getting through the sand!

http://canoekayak.com/gear/accessories/canoekayakcarts/index1.html

Never seen one of these before, might help those with a heavy load.

Marty


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> How's this trike for getting through the sand!
> 
> http://canoekayak.com/gear/accessories/canoekayakcarts/index1.html
> 
> ...












Yeah that center wheel is a bit different. One more thing to leash though, if youv'e got it on the back of a kayak. Pretty much what DougOut was suggesting though.

Geoff.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yay. its chuck-out week in my neighborhood and I picked up another old golf trolley and some pool noodles yesterday.

my previous 'golf buggy mach 1' trolley has just about rusted up and needs to be replaced.

'golf buggy mach 2' trolley is in the pipeline... total cost $0.00 and a bit of elbow grease


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi ya all...

I hope this brainwave of mine will help Elm get those sand tyres...

I'm a real noob on the forum, not to mention Kayaking and Fishing - picked up my new Hobie Islander yesterday avo and am presently playing with it on my front lawn after working out how to get it off my Tiguan on my lonesome - I understand that the comedy fest is on and thought the dismount of the kayak for my first time would have won an oscar... LOL :lol:

OK - the reason for the post...

The wheel cart? This might just be the solution Elm - bear with my attempt to explain and I'll let you guys be the judge...

While playing with my yak on my front lawn a moment ago - I remembered reading this post, and having just removed some thick plastic garden bed edging surrounding the edge of my lawn, an idea was spawned - I think my brain was multitasking as I was fitting out my Islander for the first time...

Well... if one had some of this 120mm wide edging, a drill, a pop rivet gun, and some thin stretch cord - this person would have a very cheap solution for a couple of sand converted trolley wheels. Any one imagine where I am going with this? The 120mm edging will now be the wheel treads capable of floating on the sand as they roll.

This is how I think I would do it... You firstly cut the edging strip slightly over size for the wheel circumference(30mm?)so that it overlaps enough to be drilled and pop rivetted together to tightly slip over the existing wheel (if you want to be fancy, cut two strips to pop rivet together, slightly less than the circumference of the existing wheel so that you now have one strip to fit inside the other to make the joins flush with a second inner strip so there is no step as the wheel turns)

Now the stretch cord - The edging can't slip inwards because of the inner wheel frame - to stop it from slipping off? drill four or more opposing wholes along the inside edge of the "now slipped on" tyre edging (the inside edge after slipping over the wheel on mine is 15mm to the cart frame) so that you can thread the cord through the holes to make a loop of stretch cord with an inner knot. The stretch cord will stop it from slipping off - the cord will wear with time since it will also be part of the tread, but eh - how many miles are we travelling here?

Does that all make sense? Can everyone picture the mod? Give me a couple days before I attempt to make them myself and i will post some pics if it works!!! LOL - I need a couple days as I am yet to take my new yak for its maiden voyage - so far I am thinking a sail/paddle tomorrow somewhere along the Mornington Peninsula. For the rest of today I have yet to work out the best way to place this beast on and off my vehicle!!! LOL practice practice practice...

I hope that helps you Elm


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I was wondering..

Is there anything like tank/caterpiller tracks available. That would probably be ideal for the beach. Rubber or plastic of course.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Is there anything like tank/caterpiller tracks available


not such a silly Idea Andy, theres a little excavating machine called a kanga (like a small dingo) that has catapiller tracks that fit over the rubber wheels might be something to thing about, probably to pricey but.

Cheers Dave


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd buy a C-Tug.

I tried the cheap alloy trolley that Ananconda sells and although it does the job, it is very cheaply made and weak and wont last.

Also, it cut my hands to ribbons on sharp edges every time I used it ! :shock:


----------

